# What games are on your holiday list?



## SockHead (Nov 28, 2012)

So the holidays are coming up and I was wondering what kinds of games are popular this year among TBT. 

The only game I really have on my list is Call of Duty Black Ops 2 for 360. I also want to get some new 3DS games, but I'm still unsure. So tell me, what's on your list?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 28, 2012)

Paper Mario Sticker Star, HM A New Beginning, and Demon Souls.


----------



## Hey Listen! (Nov 28, 2012)

For starters, I'll be wanting a 3DS XL.  Then along with that I'll ask for Mario 3D Land, Sticker Star, and Ocarina of Time 3D.  The only other game I wanted this year was Halo 4 and I pre-ordered that.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 28, 2012)

Paper Mario Sticker Star
Borderlands 2 - PS3
Assassin's Creed (1-3) - PS3 (Preferably 3, right now)


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 28, 2012)

All I put on my Christmas list (my mom makes me write one still. I'm 18 -.-) was games actually lol. Off the top of my head, I want Paper Mario Sticker Star, Pokemon Black 2 and White 2, Mario Kart 7, Pokemon Conquest and New Super Mario Bros. 2.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 28, 2012)

I think this is the first Christmas where I don't actually want any games, there haven't been any good releases this year at all really.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 28, 2012)

My birthday is December 13th, so I consider them all just one big combined group of presents. I'm already getting a new iPod for Christmas, so for my birthday I'm getting money. The money I'm getting is turned into these games I want:
Harvest Moon: A New Beginning
Fire Emblem: Awakening (put money away towards it)


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2012)

none other that Paper mario I guess


----------



## Caius (Nov 28, 2012)

The only game I really want is Tales of the abyss 3ds


----------



## Mino (Nov 29, 2012)

I want free time to play Planetside 2 and TF2 all day. Whee.


----------



## Caius (Nov 29, 2012)

Mino said:


> I want free time to play Planetside 2 and TF2 all day. Whee.



I hear this! I wish free time came in visa card form!


----------



## SandiGirl (Nov 29, 2012)

I really get a free time or holiday, so don?t want to stick with a serious game. Looking forward to play ?Mario?.


----------



## Micah (Nov 29, 2012)

Paper Mario Sticker Star. My brother's asking for Forza Horizon...other than that, nothing really. All the games I want are slated to come out next year.

Since I just got an Xbox, I'm playing through Mass Effect, Skyrim and Arkham City right now, so I don't really need anything more to play.


----------



## demoness (Dec 1, 2012)

Well I have a list, but I have to buy the games myself.

Epic Mickey 2
Zone of the Enders HD Collection
Shadow of the Colossus/ICO Collection 
Alice: Madness Returns


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 2, 2012)

Paper Mario Sticker Star is really my only holiday game wish. I'm the "elf" (present supervisor/gift wrapper) of my family so I know that I got it hehehe Maybe a $20 e-shop game card for my 3ds so i can buy pushmo and other ds games.


----------



## m12 (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm definitely eyeing:
 Paper Mario: Sticker Star
 Tank Tank Tank
 Tekken Tag Tournament 2: Wii U edition


----------



## Keenan (Dec 2, 2012)

If I get a 3DS, New Leaf, Mario Kart 7, Paper Mario: Sticker Star, Mario 3D land. If I don't get one, I'm counting on getting a Steam gift card, which will hopefully help me reduce my wishlist. I'm 95% PC for games, so none are actually on my Christmas list. I prefer to use my money and the Steam sales to my advantage to get more games.


----------



## LysetteAnthonyz (Dec 11, 2012)

Paper Mario Sticker Star, Pokemon Black 2, Mario Kart 7, Pokemon Conquest and New Super Mario Bros. 2 are on my list.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 11, 2012)

I have not got anything on my christmas list, I think I have accounted for all of the games that I want.
I have heard that I will be getting some christmas money though.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Dec 11, 2012)

Jas0n said:


> I think this is the first Christmas where I don't actually want any games, there haven't been any good releases this year at all really.



EXACTLY MY OPINION.

Except I'd like Gabrielle's Ghostly Groove for the 3DS. P:



Micah said:


> Paper Mario Sticker Star. My brother's asking for Forza Horizon...other than that, nothing really. All the games I want are slated to come out next year.
> 
> Since I just got an Xbox, I'm playing through Mass Effect, Skyrim and Arkham City right now, so I don't really need anything more to play.



*FUS RO DAH!*

hahahaha <3


----------



## Justin (Dec 11, 2012)

Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed (Wii U)

Wait... that's about it.


----------



## Sora (Dec 11, 2012)

1. Playstation All-Stars Battle Royale
2. LittleBigPlanet: Karting (Don't Hate)
3. Paper Mario Sticker Star


----------



## Thunder (Dec 11, 2012)

Sora said:


> 2. LittleBigPlanet: Karting (Don't Hate)



LBP is great, in fact I have it on my list, too.


----------



## Dustbunnii (Dec 12, 2012)

Because of New Leaf, I decided to ask for a 3DS. I was really iffy about it though because there aren't a lot of games out for it that I want. Regardless of that, I think that with it I'm going to try out some of the classic series that I was never able to try out in the past, like Kid Icarus and Mario, as well as Ocarina of Time. 
I don't plan on getting a Wii U, but I asked for some wii games like Kirby Epic Yarn and Skyward Sword.
I also asked for some more Sims 3 expansions. I would ask for more PC games, but my desktop is getting old and the hardware is failing so I never use it any more, and I also don't want to kill my laptop. A new desktop computer is in my future plans... but how far in the future is a mystery.


----------



## Sora (Dec 12, 2012)

Dustbunnii said:


> Because of New Leaf, I decided to ask for a 3DS. I was really iffy about it though because there aren't a lot of games out for it that I want. Regardless of that, I think that with it I'm going to try out some of the classic series that I was never able to try out in the past, like Kid Icarus and Mario, as well as Ocarina of Time.


You should also check out MSG and Harvest Moon: A New Beginning. They were both pretty fun for me so I thought you might want to know. Also in the eShop there are some pretty neat titles. Such as: Liberation Maiden, Mighty Switch Force, and if you like moble puzzle games, Ballon Pop: Remix.


----------



## Dustbunnii (Dec 12, 2012)

Sora said:


> You should also check out MSG and Harvest Moon: A New Beginning. They were both pretty fun for me so I thought you might want to know. Also in the eShop there are some pretty neat titles. Such as: Liberation Maiden, Mighty Switch Force, and if you like moble puzzle games, Ballon Pop: Remix.



Thanks, I'll have to check those out


----------



## Caius (Dec 12, 2012)

dad got me everything on my list except for stuff unreleased <3

Got an xbox finally too. My gamertag is CalicoPorcupine. Feel free to add me or whatever I don't care.


----------



## Brad (Dec 13, 2012)

FarCry 3, Borderlands 2, I can't really think of much else.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 20, 2012)

I already bought what I wanted. The only thing that I asked for for Christmas was a new bedset. I'm getting this really nice bedset that matches my room now.


----------



## SweetBuds (Dec 20, 2012)

I don?t have big list, but I just make sure I complete mission of ?Demon Souls?.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh, and since I work in retail, it's just so easy to buy it at work. Employee 10% discount


----------



## easpa (Dec 22, 2012)

Whatever pops up on the Steam sales, basically.


----------



## AC Cafe (Dec 22, 2012)

The Last Story and Mario Kart 7


----------



## Cottonball (Dec 26, 2012)

I wish Animal Crossing for 3DS came out in December. But I pre-ordered it with Christmas money, but other then that there was no other games that caught my eye this year.


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 13, 2013)

I want AC:NL... and new harvest moon on 3DS


----------



## Bambi (Feb 13, 2013)

Animal Crossing of course
Mario 3D land
Harvest Moon---- Possibly
Mario Kart


----------



## Gummy (Feb 13, 2013)

You're already planning for next holiday?


----------



## SockHead (Feb 13, 2013)

Um guys, December was like 2 months ago get with the times.


----------

